
Show HN: Word.to – Word Editor, Word Counter, Word Converter API - nadermx
https://word.to
======
blisseyGo
You should also include "word per minute for reading". Apparently "The average
adult reading speed is between 200 and 300 words per minute (same reading rate
you want to achieve by the 6th grade). For success in college you should be
able to read 350 to 450 words per minute if you want to have any extra time."

~~~
nadermx
Thanks I'll add that to the list

